# High capacity magazines expire when empty



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Here one, a senator from Colorado who has to be the most ignorant woman alive who has not a clue what shes trying to talk about.
When her car runs out of gas does she go buy another.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=onLl3i2dHmk&NR=1


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

That comment was from another clueless individual trying to force her will upon us.

Yep,...


> "just ban the high capacity magazines in the future and the number of these high capacity magazines will decrease over time because the bullets will have been shot and there won"t be any more available"


.

Anyone who thinks that a magazine in no longer useful after all the bullets are shot out of it is a special kind of stupid.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think she is reffering to not being able to purchase ammo for these clips. Any prudent man or woman will and has already RESERVED a couple boxes just in case, to fill those mags !!!


----------



## "chillin" (Apr 20, 2012)

FISHIN 2 said:


> I think she is reffering to not being able to purchase ammo for these clips. Any prudent man or woman will and has already RESERVED a couple boxes just in case, to fill those mags !!!


Um no, she's completely ignorant.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wow, just wow, what an idiot, really gets under my skin that these people with ZERO firearm experience want to take my guns..


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

ezbite said:


> wow, just wow, what an idiot, really gets under my skin that these people with ZERO firearm experience want to take my guns..


and run our lives and country!!!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure, you can have my guns, BULLETS FIRST, Nuff said! Mike


----------



## gotta hit (Dec 11, 2007)

they need to expire when there done talking!


----------

